
Five Creepy Things Your ISP Could Do If Congress Repeals the FCC’s Privacy Rules - yincrash
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/03/five-creepy-things-your-isp-could-do-if-congress-repeals-fccs-privacy-protections
======
yincrash
The house is voting on this tomorrow! Let your Congressperson know if you
don't want that to happen.

